# Hedgehog with large growth



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm writing yet again about my hedgehog Chloe. She has a large growth on her right side on her belly that has appeared over the last month. She will be 7 years old this October and started having problems using her back legs beginning of this year. The vet tried a few things, anti inflamatories and steriods but nothing seemed to change her walking. She still walks around - or scoots sometimes- with this large growth in front of her right back leg. My concern is where I have moved I don't know any exotic animal vets, nor do I have a lot of money on tests and tons of vet visits. She doesn't seemed bothered by it and I'm worried that because of her age maybe there's nothing to do. I don't know if anyone has had this problem before but I'd love for some feedback if anyone knows what it could be or if there's anything I can do to help her. I can currently post a pic but I will try to soon. Thank you!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

You said the vet gave her meds for her legs, but did he see the growth?

She will need to see a vet about the growth. You said there is no vet in your area because you moved, but this is something that should have been thought of before, as well as vet funding.

Hedgehogs hide things really well, so she could actually be bother by it, and you just don't know. If she is till on medication, and it's not helping, she will need to see the vet again. You will have to find a vet somewhere that see hedgehogs.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you post your new city and state/province, someone on HHC may know of a vet nearby - or at least closer-by. There are a lot of people from everywhere!!

It must be so disheartening to move and find yourself without a vet. I am sad, yet hopeful for you. 

Canadien - your comment sounded hurtful to me - we don't always have a voice where and when we move and usually silly little things like spouses, jobs, safe housing and kids must be considered before the availability of veterinarians. Jeesh.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A growth to me means you will need to find a vet that will see your hedgehog. Even finding one that has little to no experience but is willing to research and learn about them is fine. Find one that will listen to you and take information in to him.

My first reaction is that she may have a tumor growing. I would ask a vet to examine the lump and have a fine needle aspirate done. FNAs are cheap, and a quick easy diagnostic tool that even a vet with very little exotics experience should be able to look at a sample of the mass and at least see if it is pus filled or filled with abnormal cells (cancer). 

A few problems inexperienced vets have is they don't know how to handle the animal (you will need to help there), they don't know what is normal for basic care, and they won't have a formulary for medication dosages. If you find yourself having to help teach a vet, I recommend picking up a book called: Ferrets, Rabbits and Rodents Second edition. Don't get the first edition as it doesn't have anything about hedgehogs in it. The 2nd edition they added a chapter on hedgehogs. It is a veterinary book that has a lot of basic information for vets, including a basic drug formulary. Its not exactly a cheap book, but you can often find one on Abe Books for $30-50. Another decent one is Manual of Exotic Pet Practice, it runs $70+ used still though but contains similar information, plus it is a newer book.

Without seeing the mass I couldn't tell you what my next step would be. Surgical removal may or may not be an option due to her age, and even where the mass is located or how it is attached. I'm going to guess by her age, that you may be looking at pallative care. If it is cancer, some cancers react to prednisone and prednisone may shrink the tumor to provide longer quality of life. 

At this point though, there are too many unknowns. A lump can be cancer, it can be a benign mass, or it could be a cyst or infection. Try to find a vet that would be willing to see her and get her in to see what can be done.

Good luck to you.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> Canadien - your comment sounded hurtful to me - we don't always have a voice where and when we move and usually silly little things like spouses, jobs, safe housing and kids must be considered before the availability of veterinarians. Jeesh.


Well, whenever I move, I make sure there is a vet. I'm moving far away from where I live now. I don't even know exactly what city I'll be in, but I already have all the vets that see hedgehogs (and my other animals) in the surrounding areas. I've also talked to the vet to make sure thy can care for my animals and not just say they can. Animals can seriously need a vet at any moment. If there is no vet anywhere and I'm being "forced" to move, find a new home for that pet. Health care for your pets it's something that shouldn't be taken lightly, since it could cost them their life.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

MissC was spot on. If you tell us where your new location is, there's a good chance someone on HHC knows of a vet that can help you. I know you said that money is an issue, but are you able to drive a ways to see a vet? There may not be an exotic pet vet close to your home, but I can't believe that you would have to drive more than 3 hours to get to one.

I hope you see this and let us know where you are!  

Canadien, I'm assuming that since Chloe'sMomma posted asking for help, she isn't taking the care of her hedgehog "lightly". It seems as if you replied to her post more to make her feel bad than to actually help her? We don't know the circumstances behind her moving and being unable to find a vet, and I don't think any of us have the right to judge her or reply in a rude manner. 

HHC is a place to get help and advice - that's the reason I love this website so much. I would hate for people to feel uncomfortable posting questions because they're worried about others posting rude, tactless replies. If you aren't going to be helpful or encouraging, why reply?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> HHC is a place to get help and advice - that's the reason I love this website so much. I would hate for people to feel uncomfortable posting questions because they're worried about others posting rude, tactless replies. If you aren't going to be helpful or encouraging, why reply?


+1

Although, I'm sure CanadienHedgie didn't mean any harm. Usually she/he gives good advice and covers almost all the bases.

But I do have to agree that sometimes it comes off as condescending.

Also, for the growth.. It really sounds like a vet visit is in order. Even if you must drive for a few hours, I'd highly suggest going to a vet.


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry that my move didn't revolve around my hedgehog. And I don't really care how good your advice is, when you say it in such a rude way I just skip past it to people who actually are nice about helping me. 
I am in a town called valparaiso Indiana. It's in nw Indiana. My last vet didn't really know anything about hedgehogs but was willing to learn. And from what I've been reading any vet that will see small animals should be able to just test the growth. As for the vet noticing it, it was not noticeable a month ago. I still do have prednisone for her from when the vet wasn't sure what was wrong. But there was no improvement so I stopped giving it to her. (for her previous vet visit stuff you can look at my other post). She is still eating and drinking and playing with her bedding and all the other normal stuff, so I can't imagine it's bothering her- and I'd notice a change since I've had her for over 6 years. thanks for all the posts. I'll take her to the vet as soon as I can.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you looked at any of the vets in the HHC vet listing? There is one listed in Gary and two in Valparaiso.

The one of the Valparaiso vets seems to have moved elsewhere, but his clinic still lists a vet or two that sees exotics, maybe one of them has or will see hedgehogs, the clinic information is at: http://www.mcafeeah.com

The other clinic is at: http://arborviewah.aahavet.org/web2/index.aspx

If neither of those work and you want to look through the IN listings here is the link: http://hedgehogcentral.com/vetindiana.shtml


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Good luck with the vet visit! You're in my thoughts. Growths and hedgehogs = scary business. Keep us updated about how she's doing!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

if you still need help finding a vet, try checking this directory:

http://www.aemv.org/vetlist.cfm


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

I saw the vet today and he said it's definitely some sort of tumor that needs to be removed or she won't live much longer. He thinks it would be easy to remove cus it seems to be seperare from all the internal stuff. My problem is the risk of the surgery since she's so old. Some have said opperating at her age is too risky. Plus it's very likely another tumor will grow later on after this one is removed. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a hard decision and one which we really cannot help you with. Without knowing her I cannot say what I would do. If she was extremely strong and healthy and the tumor was going to come out easy, I may opt to try it. 

Did doc offer any palliative care options? Prednisone? Sometimes the best thing we can do for them is to try to just keep them comfortable. When Rose's mast cell tumor reappeared in March we opted for palliative care. I knew she would survive another surgery, but this time the tumor was in the lymph nodes and deep, there was almost no chance of us getting it all out and the chances of her having facial nerve damage was far too risky. She did very well for quite a long time.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Did the vet say what type of tumour it is? If a mammary tumour and is not attached, the surgery would be fairly simple and could give her quite a bit of extended life. 

At over 6, surgery is going to be a risk but the tumour is going to kill her so it's a gamble on if the surgery will kill her now or she'll have a few more months before the tumour does. Did the vet feel surgery was a good option? 

I got in an elderly rescue a few years ago. She was over 5 and a week after she arrived I realized she had a small lower jaw oral tumour. Because the tumour seemed so small and she was in good health except for some age related slowing down, my vet and myself felt surgery was worth a try. She came through with flying colours and would never have known she'd had surgery. Shortly after her former owner found her birth certificate and she was not over 5, she was over 6. I know her oral tumour surgery was not as invasive as something like a mammary tumour or other tumours, but if she is still in good health, then it may be worth risking it. 

Hugs


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

Chloe had the tumor removed with no problens, but after the surgery she never woke up and passed away this morning.  thanks for all the posts. I'm just glad she didn't suffer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no. That wasn't the outcome we'ed been praying for. You did your best for her and tried, but it wasn't meant to be. 

Hugs


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Argh! I'm so sorry to hear this. You at least gave her a chance, and she passed on before the tumor caused her any suffering. RIP Chloe.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear that! She was an old lady, and had a good long life with you, and if it's any consolation, she passed peacefully and without suffering... I would have made the same choice, probably, to try the surgery, rather than leave her with a tumour. Hugs to you. RIP Chloe.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no. Poor Chloe  But she lived a long and happy life, and I'm sure she knew and appreciated just how much you love her. You did the right thing, trying to give her a chance, instead of letting her possibly suffer. My thoughts are with you and Chloe.


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts, I am considering getting a new hedgie. The sight of her empty cage instantly brings me to tears. I love hedgehogs and always love the responses I get when people find out I have one. I am looking for a good breeder, the few Ive found are fairly small and dont seem to have any. I have considered rescuing one off craigslist but I know how hard it is to get a hedgehog with no socialization to become socialize. I used have chloe with me all the time, she'd fall asleep in my hand when she was little and I'd like that again, so a small easy to socialize hedgehog would be prefered. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

ChloesMomma said:


> Thanks for all the posts, I am considering getting a new hedgie. The sight of her empty cage instantly brings me to tears. I love hedgehogs and always love the responses I get when people find out I have one. I am looking for a good breeder, the few Ive found are fairly small and dont seem to have any. I have considered rescuing one off craigslist but I know how hard it is to get a hedgehog with no socialization to become socialize. I used have chloe with me all the time, she'd fall asleep in my hand when she was little and I'd like that again, so a small easy to socialize hedgehog would be prefered. Any ideas?


Where are you located?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry and I feel your pain.

I totally understand you wanting to get another hedgie - I am so thankful Sumo arrived when he did - I can't imagine having Snarf gone and not having a hedgie living with me.

You and your new hedgie will find each other...don't worry...


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

I am living in Valparaiso, Indiana, which is outside Chicago. So a breeder in nwi or the Chicago area. I also go to Des moines Iowa, which is where my folks live and I just moved from. My other problem is the price, everyone seems to be charging a lot more than I remember. I dont want to overpay. And I'd like a brown or cinnicot because I'd like to have one that doesn't look like Chloe. (she was chocolate). If you have any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ChloesMomma (Jan 15, 2011)

Just got around to getting my laptop to a place with wireless so I figured I'd upload the pic of Chloe and the tumor and one of the last pics of her I took.


----------

